# Funny Toilet Flush



## FSUDAL (Nov 1, 2021)

The toilet on the upper most floor flushes funny. The toilet bowl water level goes up and down a couple of times while it finishes draining the water. It's hard to describe so I posted a video. There is no water leaking around the toilet on the floor or leaking from the ceiling below it. All other toilets and drains seem to be working normal. The house was built about 15 years ago. I can't say how long this has been going on. It may have always been that way. I wanted to see if anyone saw this before and knew what a likely solution would be. I don't want to ignore something that needs attention. I hate dealing with the kind of damage water can bring to a homeowner. Thank you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

FSUDAL said:


> The toilet on the upper most floor flushes funny.............


What do you mean funny? Funny like a clown? Does it amuse you?


You know what's not funny? Putting those blue chemical blocks(Or any chemicals) in your toilet's tank. They will make the plastic parts brittle, and the metal parts rust, which can lead to the toilet leaking and damaging the house.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Have any of you guys tried these? I think the box is funny.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Have any of you guys tried these? I think the box is funny.
> View attachment 130736


That looks delicious. I don't normally eat lobster because it's not appealing enough to justify the work. Much rather have a good steak. I bet those bites are good though.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I like lobster, but only if it fresh. 
My daughter loves lobster, she Tried McD’s
McLobster sandwich(which is available in Atlantic Canada), and said it tastes like azz. I laughed then said “ wait a minute, how do you know what azz taste like!”..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

FSUDAL said:


> The toilet on the upper most floor flushes funny. The toilet bowl water level goes up and down a couple of times while it finishes draining the water. It's hard to describe so I posted a video. There is no water leaking around the toilet on the floor or leaking from the ceiling below it. All other toilets and drains seem to be working normal. The house was built about 15 years ago. I can't say how long this has been going on. It may have always been that way. I wanted to see if anyone saw this before and knew what a likely solution would be. I don't want to ignore something that needs attention. I hate dealing with the kind of damage water can bring to a homeowner. Thank you.


That is hilarious! Just as funny as your introduction!









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I like lobster, but only if it fresh.
> My daughter loves lobster, she Tried McD’s
> McLobster sandwich(which is available in Atlantic Canada), and said it tastes like azz. I laughed then said “ wait a minute, how do you know what azz taste like!”..
> View attachment 130737


McDonald’s has a lobster roll?!!! Yeah, I bet it tastes just as described!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a lobster roll!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> This is a lobster roll!
> 
> View attachment 130738


That looks great!

On the other hand McD’s lobster roll prob just taste like “mayonnaise and tasteless chewy rubber matter”.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> That looks great!
> 
> On the other hand McD’s lobster roll prob just taste like “mayonnaise and tasteless chewy rubber matter”.


Fake lobster meat and Mayo. Sounds about right.
Back in CT we use to get jumbo lobsters. The Canadian fisheries would come down and catch the big ones, illegal for US fisheries to harvest, bring them back to Canada and export them to the US. On sale 5+lbs we’re $4.99/lb. That was 12-15 years ago. I have pictures to prove it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Fake lobster meat and Mayo. Sounds about right.
> Back in CT we use to get jumbo lobsters. The Canadian fisheries would come down and catch the big ones, illegal for US fisheries to harvest, bring them back to Canada and export them to the US. On sale 5+lbs we’re $4.99/lb. That was 12-15 years ago. I have pictures to prove it.


Hahaha that’s awesome!


----------



## FSUDAL (Nov 1, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> What do you mean funny? Funny like a clown? Does it amuse you?
> 
> 
> You know what's not funny? Putting those blue chemical blocks(Or any chemicals) in your toilet's tank. They will make the plastic parts brittle, and the metal parts rust, which can lead to the toilet leaking and damaging the house.


Funny peculiar, not funny ha ha. Didn't know about the chemical blocks... Any thoughts on why the funny (peculiar) flush? Thanks!


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

It's labored breathing.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

McDonalds in Japan has a rice burger!!
Well, the bun is rice and prob panko 
bread crumb.. might have a man interesting texture but in the end it’s still McD’s.


----------



## FSUDAL (Nov 1, 2021)

KCPlumb said:


> It's labored breathing.


Thanks for taking time to post. Any thoughts on how to fix it?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh sorry, wrong threat… 
But Ronald McDonald is funny.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

FSUDAL said:


> Thanks for taking time to post. Any thoughts on how to fix it?


Hire a licensed plumber?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

FSUDAL said:


> Thanks for taking time to post. Any thoughts on how to fix it?


how about reading and following the forums rules?

SEE post #6


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> McDonalds in Japan has a rice burger!!
> Well, the bun is rice and prob panko
> bread crumb.. might have a man interesting texture but in the end it’s still McD’s.
> 
> View attachment 130740


They didn’t have those in Okinawa when I was there in ‘99-00! But I generally eat local food when off base….


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

FSUDAL said:


> Thanks for taking time to post. Any thoughts on how to fix it?


There are about 100 questions to ask you. Hire a professional plumber in your area to diagnose the problem.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

FSUDAL said:


> Thanks for taking time to post. Any thoughts on how to fix it?


SEE post #6
Comply, and we’ll be happy to help.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

phone rings..
Me: hello, thank you for calling *___* plumbing, how can I help you?
Client: my flusher knob handle is broken on my toilet, please help me.
Me: is that you FSUDAL?
Client: yes! The internet won’t give me any advice for free..
Me: ok, no problem, I’ll send a real man to help you, he will need about 10 mins to fix the problem- the “toilet handle” will cost you $65 and the service call is $280 CDN, + 13% tax..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was going to guess the builder accidentally tied the whole house vacuum into the DWV! Didn’t think about handle! There I go, over thinking things again….


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

It’s always the “toilet handle”


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stop giving out our secrets! That’s $1CND in the “Big Deal” jar for you. Or $.75USD if you guys get our quarters too. That should be about equal with inflation.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

He should have been banned for not getting the movie reference alone.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## George Canfield (Nov 2, 2021)

Logtec said:


> I like lobster, but only if it fresh.
> My daughter loves lobster, she Tried McD’s
> McLobster sandwich(which is available in Atlantic Canada), and said it tastes like azz. I laughed then said “ wait a minute, how do you know what azz taste like!”..
> View attachment 130737


Is that McLobster for real?? I've never heard of that before but I guess it's no crazier than the McRib. Either way your story's got me chuckling!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> What do you mean funny? Funny like a clown? Does it amuse you?
> 
> 
> You know what's not funny? Putting those blue chemical blocks(Or any chemicals) in your toilet's tank.


no,they make the toilet flush,wait for it......FUNNY


----------

